# Blascrafter funzt nicht



## *Grillor* (Gast) (5. Oktober 2006)

hallo,

ich nutze das Addon "Blascrafter" zusammen mit den "Blascprofiler". Bis zum WoW-Patch 1.12.1 lief alles wunderbar. Ich hab genau angezeigt bekommen wer alles bestimmt Items herstellen kann. Nun habe ich die neuste Version von Blasc und ich bekomme niemanden mehr angezeigt. Man kann die Datenbank zwar Ingame anschauen, aber es wird einfach "Kein Handwerker für diesen Gegenstand gefunden" eingeblendet. Ist der Fehler bekannt, wird dran gearbeitet oder hab ich nur diesen Fehler ? In meinen Einstellungen hab ich Blascrafter aktiviert und im WoW Spiel selber auch. Also woran kann es liegen ?

MfG
Grillor


----------



## B3N (5. Oktober 2006)

Sind eigentlich keine Probleme bekannt, ich habs grad selbst veruscht und es funktionierte alles prima. Am besten nochmal BLASC und WoW neustarten. Evt. in den Einstellungen von BLASC schauen, ob unter BLASCrafter auch wirklich dein Server markiert ist.


----------



## Totzky (2. November 2006)

Ich habe so ziemlich das gleiche Problem. Die Rezepte werden angezeigt, doch wird immer "Keine Handwerker für diesen Gegenstand gefunden" angegeben.

Ich habe bei Einstellungen unter "BLASCrafter" sowohl "BLASCrafterdaten aktualisieren" wie auch meinen Server ("Forscherliga") angekreuzt. WoW läuft auf der aktuellen Version 1.12.2 (6005)
Den Blasc-Client habe ich grade installiert (von http://www.buffed.de/BLASC_Setup.exe) und geupdated.

Weil der Crafter nicht ging (nichtmal für die Rezpte, die ich habe, wird ein Handwerker angezeigt) und ich erstmal nicht wusste obs an mir liegt bzw. ob ich den Profiler noch extra brauche habe ich den BLASCProfiler
(von ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup/BLASCProfiler.zip) installiert.

Mehrfaches starten von wow (über BLASC) hat nix geändert, mir werden keine Handwerke angezeigt, auch bei Rezepten von meinem eigenen Char (http://www.buffed.de/?c=837190) nicht.

Ach, und ist das normal, dass ich, wenn ich auf "Herold öffnen" klicke einfach nur die Startseite von buffed.de zu sehen bekomme...?


Fragen über Fragen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen dank für eine Antwort,
Totzky


Log vom letzten Start von WoW


```
02.11.2006 15:18:50<<- Lade RSS
02.11.2006 15:18:50<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
02.11.2006 15:18:50<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> WoW Build Version: 6005
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> Programm gestartet
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> Timer:1000
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> WoWFileName: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\David\Eigene Dateien\Eigene Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> Autoupdate: -1
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> Modus: 31
02.11.2006 15:18:50->> Gold: 0
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
02.11.2006 15:18:50->>FTP_Anonym: 1
02.11.2006 15:18:50WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
02.11.2006 15:18:50WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
02.11.2006 15:19:22->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (02.11.2006 15:19:22)
02.11.2006 15:19:22->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
02.11.2006 15:19:22BLASCrafter für Forscherliga geladen
02.11.2006 15:19:22->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
02.11.2006 15:19:22->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
```


----------



## *Amonshi* (Gast) (3. November 2006)

Hallöchen, ich weiß zwar eben nicht, wieso ich mich nicht anmelden kann, aber so geht es ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu den beiden obigen osts der User kann ich nur das Gleiche bestätigen. Auch ich kann seit wenigen Tagen nicht mehr auf die User vom BlasCrafter zugreifen. Mir wird zwar noch das Rezept mit den Mats angezeigt, aber das Feld der User (Wer) bleibt bei mir leer.
Auch sind meine Einstellungen alle wie gehabt richtig. Kann es vllt sein das sich das Teil mit irgendeinem Addon vllt nicht verträgt?

Noch eine Anmerkung zum Addon, könntet ihr es vllt so machen, das das Fenster verschiebbar ist?
Da ich mein Interface umgestellt habe, liegt es nun immer hinter meinen Leisten und ist so immer nur teilweise sichtbar. Oder gibt es diese Funktion schon und ich bin nur zu blöd die zu finden?

Ansonsten weiter so, super Service und Support.

MfG
Amonshi
(Dun Morogh)


----------



## Roran (3. November 2006)

Versucht mal das.

in dem Verzeichniss
*World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter*

Die Datei *BLASCrafterData.lua* umbennen in zb.

*BLASCrafterData.old*

Damit hat der Crafter nun keine Daten mehr,
und müßte sich die neu von Server holen.


----------



## Totzky (6. November 2006)

Danke, umbennen von BLASCrafterData.lua hat funktioniert!



Roran schrieb:


> Versucht mal das.
> 
> in dem Verzeichniss
> *World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter*
> ...





Jetzt seh ich die Handwerker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen dank für den Support.

Totzky


----------



## Roran (7. November 2006)

Wenns nun klappt, kannst du die umbenannte datei löschen.
Das Umbennen war nur ein vorsichts Massnahme.


----------



## Danny14 (9. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Versucht mal das.
> 
> in dem Verzeichniss
> *World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter*
> ...



Bei mir existiert die Datei "BLASCrafterData.lua" nicht!

Es gibt bloß die Dateien: Blascrafter.lua, blascrafter.toc und blascrafterrecipes.lua!!

Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Habe die Blascversion aus deiner Sig...


----------



## Regnor (9. November 2006)

Danny14 schrieb:


> Bei mir existiert die Datei "BLASCrafterData.lua" nicht!
> 
> Es gibt bloß die Dateien: Blascrafter.lua, blascrafter.toc und blascrafterrecipes.lua!!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
hast du denn in der BLASCKonfiguration auch eingestellt das BLASCCrafterdaten für deinen Server geladen werden sollen?


----------



## Danny14 (9. November 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hast du denn in der BLASCKonfiguration auch eingestellt das BLASCCrafterdaten für deinen Server geladen werden sollen?



Jap hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danny14 (10. November 2006)

Danny14 schrieb:


> Jap hab ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann mir niemand helfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (10. November 2006)

kannst du mir bitte mal die komplette debug.txt per pm zuschicken?


----------



## Coruba (11. November 2006)

Hi ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar hab ich Blasc runtergeladen und es hat mein profil auch hochgeladen 
und es hat geklappt.
Aber mitlerweile bin ich lvl 23 und Blasc will mein profil nicht mehr hochladen. Ich werd immer noch als lvl 16 angezeig.
Ich habe auch das Programm neu runtegeladen, geht aber immer noch nicht. Also was sollte ich tun?
Mfg
Coruba


----------



## Roran (11. November 2006)

Coruba schrieb:


> Hi ich hab folgendes Problem und zwar hab ich Blasc runtergeladen und es hat mein profil auch hochgeladen
> und es hat geklappt.
> Aber mitlerweile bin ich lvl 23 und Blasc will mein profil nicht mehr hochladen. Ich werd immer noch als lvl 16 angezeig.
> Ich habe auch das Programm neu runtegeladen, geht aber immer noch nicht. Also was sollte ich tun?
> ...


Poste bitte mal den Link zu deinem Profil.


----------



## Gast (12. November 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Poste bitte mal den Link zu deinem Profil.


hi hier der link zu meinem Profil

http://www.buffed.de/?c=796640


----------



## Roran (12. November 2006)

Hast Du Dir mal die FAQ durch gelesen ?


----------



## Zelia (3. Januar 2007)

Also ich habe ALLE Tips die hier stehen ausprobiert!!! BLASCrafter funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Wen ich WoW starte kommt nur keine Datenbank für ...Server gefunden.
JA ICH HABE IN DEN EINSTELLUNGEN AUCH EINEN HARKRN BEI MEINEN SERVERN GESETZT!!!

An meinem 2. Rechner (den meine Freundin nutzt) funktioniert der BLASCrafter mit den selben Einstellungen (mitlerweile auch mit den selben Dateien) super.


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Zelia schrieb:


> Also ich habe ALLE Tips die hier stehen ausprobiert!!! BLASCrafter funktioniert immer noch nicht.
> 
> Wen ich WoW starte kommt nur keine Datenbank für ...Server gefunden.
> JA ICH HABE IN DEN EINSTELLUNGEN AUCH EINEN HARKRN BEI MEINEN SERVERN GESETZT!!!
> ...



1) WENN DU SO SCHREIBST ist das brullen.
Dafür sehe ich keinen Grund,
und es ist unerwünscht, also lass es bitte.

2) Wenn es bei deiner Freundin geht,
kanns nur an Dir liegen.

3) Hast Du Dir mal die FAQ und Hinweise durch gelesen?


----------



## Zelia (3. Januar 2007)

zu 1: sorry war nich als schreien sondern zum verdeutlichen
zu 2: deswegen bitte ich ja um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu 3: ja habe ich... aber das hilft bei meinem problem nicht weiter, da sich dort keine einzige Frage/Antwort zum BLASCrafter findet. Der BlascProfiler sendet ja immer schön seine daten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Zelia schrieb:


> zu 1: sorry war nich als schreien sondern zum verdeutlichen



Schwamm drüber,
nun weißte es ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zelia schrieb:


> zu 2: deswegen bitte ich ja um hilfe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also wenn Ihr 2 PCs da stehen habt, beide in der gleichen Wohnung nutzt Du warscheinlich einen Router.
Hast Du auch überprüft ob du auch alle Ports auf deinem Rechner da Frei gegeben hast ?

Denn Du mußt für beide PCs die Ports Frei geben bzw. weiterleiten.


----------



## Zelia (3. Januar 2007)

Ja das habe ich der Route gibt beidenn PC alle Ports frei, Windows blockt auch keinen Port. Die Firewall blockt für die BLASC-Anwendungen auch nichts.

Habe auch ohne Router und ohne Firewall das Problem!!!! Gerade eben noch mal getestet.


----------



## Roran (3. Januar 2007)

Poste bitte mal Deine Debug.txt hier rein,
aber Editier bitte Deinen Accountnamen mit XXXX.

Diese findest du in *World of Warcraft\BLASC*


----------



## Zelia (4. Januar 2007)

---EDIT 22:30 UHR---

So erkennt man mehr, Datei mal aufgefrischt:


```
04.01.2007 22:13:48<<- Lade RSS
04.01.2007 22:13:48<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
04.01.2007 22:13:48<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> WoW Build Version: 6180
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> Programm gestartet
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> Timer:1000
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> Autoupdate: -1
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> Modus: 31
04.01.2007 22:13:48->> Gold: 0
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
04.01.2007 22:13:49->>FTP_Anonym: 1
04.01.2007 22:13:49WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
04.01.2007 22:13:49WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
04.01.2007 22:14:34->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (04.01.2007 22:14:34)
04.01.2007 22:14:34->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
04.01.2007 22:14:35BLASCrafter für Alleria konnte nicht geladen werden
04.01.2007 22:14:36BLASCrafter für Lothar konnte nicht geladen werden
04.01.2007 22:14:37BLASCrafter für Tichondrius konnte nicht geladen werden
04.01.2007 22:14:37->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
04.01.2007 22:14:37->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
04.01.2007 22:16:07->> WoW als beendet erkannt
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
04.01.2007 22:16:08->>FTP_Anonym: 1
04.01.2007 22:16:08WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
04.01.2007 22:16:08WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
04.01.2007 22:16:08<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
04.01.2007 22:16:08<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:08<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:08<<- Suche nach C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:08<<- Datei gefunden C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> Suche abgeschlossen
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 2
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXX
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
04.01.2007 22:16:08->> FTP: Connected.
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Connection established
04.01.2007 22:16:09<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
04.01.2007 22:16:09<<- Laden von ({0F69CE01-BE94-4D5E-91A6-E55227DFD866}.lua)
04.01.2007 22:16:09<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
04.01.2007 22:16:09<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Disconnecting.
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Disconnected.
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXX
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> Aktuelle Datei: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Connected.
04.01.2007 22:16:09->> FTP: Connection established
04.01.2007 22:16:10<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
04.01.2007 22:16:10<<- Laden von ({F5E44383-CA5B-4865-A3D4-6D0B80335FD2}.lua)
04.01.2007 22:16:10<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
04.01.2007 22:16:10<<- KEIN Upload: Deaktiviert
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> FTP: Disconnecting.
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> FTP: Disconnected.
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> FTP: Connected.
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> FTP: Connection established
04.01.2007 22:16:10->> Lade KnownID
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> entpacke KnownID
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- KnownID konnten nicht geladen werden: 

data error
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> KnownID geladen
04.01.2007 22:16:11WDBConfig Start
04.01.2007 22:16:11WDBConfig geladen
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Start Wissensdatenbank
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Parse itemcache
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Start Parsen 31559015
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Typ2 hat 500 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Ende Parsen 31559171
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Parse questcache
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Start Parsen 31559187
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Typ1 hat 62 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Ende Parsen 31559250
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Parse creaturecache
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Start Parsen 31559250
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Typ3 hat 500 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Ende Parsen 31559328
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Parse gameobjectcache
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Start Parsen 31559328
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Typ4 hat 500 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Ende Parsen 31559406
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> Sprachkontrolle
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> WDB als deutsche Version erkannt!
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
04.01.2007 22:16:11<<- Upload als :{C94322FA-153E-483C-8C85-04CA19C4C585}.dat
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> FTP: Disconnecting.
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> FTP: Disconnected.
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
04.01.2007 22:16:11->> FTP: Connected.
04.01.2007 22:16:12->> FTP: Connection established
04.01.2007 22:16:12->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
04.01.2007 22:16:12FTPWORKBEGIN
04.01.2007 22:16:12FTPWORKS
04.01.2007 22:16:12FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 51% (Geschwindigkeit 0,00 KB/s )
04.01.2007 22:16:12FTPWORKE
04.01.2007 22:16:13FTPWORKS
04.01.2007 22:16:13FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 80,24 KB/s )
04.01.2007 22:16:13FTPWORKE
04.01.2007 22:16:13FTPWORKEND
04.01.2007 22:16:13->> FTP: Transfer complete
04.01.2007 22:16:13->> Tempfile gelöscht
04.01.2007 22:16:13<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
04.01.2007 22:16:13<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
04.01.2007 22:16:13->> Lade KnownID
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> entpacke KnownID
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- KnownID konnten nicht geladen werden: 

data error
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> KnownID geladen
04.01.2007 22:16:14WDBConfig Start
04.01.2007 22:16:14WDBConfig geladen
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Start Wissensdatenbank
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Parse itemcache
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:2)
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Start Parsen 31562437
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Typ2 hat 500 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Ende Parsen 31562593
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Parse questcache
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:1)
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Start Parsen 31562609
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Typ1 hat 13 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Ende Parsen 31562625
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Parse creaturecache
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:3)
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Start Parsen 31562625
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Typ3 hat 78 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Ende Parsen 31562640
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Parse gameobjectcache
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Wissendatenbank wird gefüllt (Typ:4)
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Start Parsen 31562656
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- ClientVersion: 6180
04.01.2007 22:16:14<<- Typ4 hat 97 neue Einträge
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Ende Parsen 31562671
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> Sprachkontrolle
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> WDB als englische (EU) Version erkannt!
04.01.2007 22:16:14->> WDB Datei zwischenspeichern
04.01.2007 22:16:15<<- Upload als :{1CB83F37-019F-48DC-B519-C73F66CEF8BA}.dat
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Disconnecting.
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Disconnected.
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Connected.
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Connection established
04.01.2007 22:16:15->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
04.01.2007 22:16:15FTPWORKBEGIN
04.01.2007 22:16:15FTPWORKS
04.01.2007 22:16:15FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 99% (Geschwindigkeit 2000,00 KB/s )
04.01.2007 22:16:15FTPWORKE
04.01.2007 22:16:16FTPWORKS
04.01.2007 22:16:16FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 35,68 KB/s )
04.01.2007 22:16:16FTPWORKE
04.01.2007 22:16:16FTPWORKEND
04.01.2007 22:16:16->> FTP: Transfer complete
04.01.2007 22:16:16->> Tempfile gelöscht
04.01.2007 22:16:16<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
04.01.2007 22:16:16<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGESCHLOSSEN
04.01.2007 22:16:16->> FTP: Disconnecting.
04.01.2007 22:16:16->> FTP: Disconnected.
```


----------



## Zelia (8. Januar 2007)

Hmm ???
Hilft Euch das weiter???


----------



## Zelia (24. Januar 2007)

Juhu, er geht immer noch nicht. Eine Antwort habe ich auch noch nicht. Na ja muß es eben ohne gehen.


----------



## Roran (24. Januar 2007)

Zelia schrieb:


> ---EDIT 22:30 UHR---
> 
> So erkennt man mehr, Datei mal aufgefrischt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Zelia (24. Januar 2007)

Zu dem Zeitpunkt des Postes (vor 20 Tagen) war es doch Aktuell. aber mit der neuen Version das selbe:

```
24.01.2007 18:21:53<<- Lade RSS
24.01.2007 18:21:53<<- BLASC Version: 0.16.2 Build:231
24.01.2007 18:21:53<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> WoW Build Version: 6337
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> Programm gestartet
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> Timer:1000
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> WoWFileName: C:\Spiele\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> Autoupdate: -1
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> Modus: 31
24.01.2007 18:21:53->> Gold: 0
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
24.01.2007 18:22:09->>FTP_Anonym: 1
24.01.2007 18:22:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
24.01.2007 18:22:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
24.01.2007 18:22:56->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (24.01.2007 18:22:56)
24.01.2007 18:22:56->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
24.01.2007 18:22:57BLASCrafter für Alleria konnte nicht geladen werden
24.01.2007 18:22:58BLASCrafter für Lothar konnte nicht geladen werden
24.01.2007 18:22:58BLASCrafter für Tichondrius konnte nicht geladen werden
24.01.2007 18:22:58->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
24.01.2007 18:22:58->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
```

Habe alles so gemacht wie Du gepostet hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zelia (8. März 2007)

Ich denke, da keiner geantwortet hat, darf ich mir erlauben das Thema mal wieder hochzupushen.


----------



## Deadlift (9. März 2007)

Hab das Spiel auch, neu die Daten ziehen lassen und es fehlen wieder alle 300+ Rezepte.

Zig mal reinstalliert und geht nicht.
Leider nicht mehr benutzbar.


----------



## Djavol (22. März 2007)

Mal eine generele Frage, kann es sein das der BlascCrafter mit Blasc2 nicht richtig funktioniert?
Wenn ich den Crafter Ingame öffne stehen zwar überall die Rezepte aber es werden keine Handwerker angezeigt.
Das umbennen der  BlascCrafterData.lua  hat nichts gebracht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die BLASCKonfiguration habe ich  so eingestellt, das BLASCCrafterdaten für meinen Server geladen werden.
Das wizigste aber ist, nehme ich Blasc ( also die alte Version) funktioniert auch der Crafter einwandfrei.
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Cadern (24. März 2007)

Habe auch mal die "BLASCrafterData.lua" gelöscht und ein wenig rumprobiert.

Seltsam finde ich, dass der Client vor dem Start von WoW bei mir für den Server Dethecus eine Datenbank läd, für Kil'Jaeden aber eine Fehlermeldung erscheint, dass die Datenbank nicht geladen werden konnte.

Kann es sein dass auf dem BLASC-Server die Datenbanken mancher (WoW-) Server nicht vorhanden / kaputt sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Symon (28. März 2007)

Djavol schrieb:


> ...kann es sein das der BlascCrafter mit Blasc2 nicht richtig funktioniert?
> Das witzigste aber ist, nehme ich Blasc ( also die alte Version) funktioniert der Crafter einwandfrei.



Hab dasselbe durchgemacht. Blasc2 = Keine Handwerker, Blasc = alles 1a
Oder verträgt sich Blasc nicht mit Blasc2? Hab nix gelöscht und bisher ist der Crafter der einzige Fehler den ich gefunden habe.


----------



## GeProtector (28. März 2007)

Tja, leider muss ich auch vermelden, das der Crafter mit Blasc2 nicht wirklich funktioniert. Die BLASCrafterData.lua ist bei mir 19kb groß und enthält nur BLASCCrafter={}.

Ein umbenennen und neu erstellen lassen hat auch nicht funktioniert. Es wird immer wieder die selbe gleich große BLASCrafterData.lua angelegt.

Beim start von WoW wird zwar das aktualisierungsfenster angezeigt, doch da wird NIE etwas geladen. (allein von der Anzeige her und vom Traffic kommt nichts rein.) Evt. ein Verbindungsproblem?

MAnchmal kommts auch vor dass das CrafterUpdate-Fenster sehr lange offen bleibt, bevor es sich dann (scheinbar ungenutzt) schließt und WoW startet...

*&#8364;DIT:
Habe nun mal nen Char auf nem anderem Server (Shattrath) erstellt und den in Blasc mit aktiviert. Und siehe da - für diesen Server werden Daten aktualisiert - für meinen Stammserver (Un´Goro) aber nicht - irgendwie komisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )*


----------



## Zelia (29. März 2007)

> Habe nun mal nen Char auf nem anderem Server (Shattrath) erstellt und den in Blasc mit aktiviert. Und siehe da - für diesen Server werden Daten aktualisiert - für meinen Stammserver (Un´Goro) aber nicht - irgendwie komisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe das auch mal versucht, klappt abei bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## Mustek (30. März 2007)

Also bei mir funkt da auch nix, er schreibt mir zwar immer hin (wenn ich das spiel verlasse) das die daten geladen worden sind usw., dann folge ich dem link auf die Homepage und da ist nix.

Jetzt habe ich oben was von ports freischalten gelesen bezüglich router....welche wären den die ports die WoW bzw. BLASC betreffen?


----------



## Djavol (30. März 2007)

Mustek schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich oben was von ports freischalten gelesen bezüglich router....welche wären den die ports die WoW bzw. BLASC betreffen?



Kenne zwar die Ports fürn Crafter nicht,
 kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der Crafter für Blasc2 andere Ports braucht.


----------



## Roran (31. März 2007)

Djavol schrieb:


> Kenne zwar die Ports fürn Crafter nicht,
> kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das der Crafter für Blasc2 andere Ports braucht.


Es sind die gleichen Ports.
80, 8080 und 21

Aber das hab ich ja auch schon im meinem Sticky oben erklärt und die Forums suche hätte das auch gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich hab langsam das Gefühl,
als wenn die Datenbank ein Problem mit den Server Namen hat,
die ein *" ' "* im Namen haben.


----------



## Belum (31. März 2007)

Gleiches Problem auf Mug'thol , aber auf Nethersturm gehts. scheint wirklich aus mit  ' ´`´ zu tun zu haben!


----------



## GeProtector (31. März 2007)

Hmm, das wär wirklich eine Erklärung. Un´Goro geht bei mir ja nicht, aber zb. Shattrath schon. (Also liegs nicht an meiner PC-Config 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2007)

Belum schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem auf Mug'thol , aber auf Nethersturm gehts. scheint wirklich aus mit  ' ´`´ zu tun zu haben!



Ja scheints - auch was den Upload der Chardaten angeht für mybuffed - scheint es ein Problem mit Sonderzeichen in den Accountnamen zu geben. Crowley bekommt bescheid.


----------



## Belum (1. April 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> ....Accountnamen ...



Es geht aber um Servernamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kreischend durch die gegend renn* first after zam! *wooohoo*


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2007)

Belum schrieb:


> Es geht aber um Servernamen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen stand da auch ein *auch*


----------



## Smallaboo (10. April 2007)

Hi!

Gleiches Problem bei mir...

Da aber die Daten vom Client selbst gesendet/empfangen werden können, kanns ja nicht am Port oder dergleichen liegen, sondern es muss zwischen wow und dem Client hängen, oder hab ich da was grundlegend falsch verstanden?

Ich bekomme die gleiche Fehlermeldung, aber sowohl News als auch das Update der Daten beim Beenden funzen einwnadfrei ^^

Andere Ideen?

Grunz,

Smalla

Achso... und Alleria hat nicht sooo viele Apostrophe im Namen, geht aber auch net...


----------

